# PIX Show in Seattle - Oct 6-7



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 27, 2015)

I downloaded a couple of free tickets from the DPR web site. I'm hoping to go. I am 350 miles from Seattle, so its a bit of a drive.

Is anyone else going? We might be able to meet up there. There are lots of great thinhgs to do and see in the Seattle area, I lived there for 33 years before I retired and moved to Spokane. I hate the traffic and parking, but the light rail runs downtown and then the monorail to Seattle center. My son and daughter live in the area, so I have a place to stay.


----------



## dolina (Aug 27, 2015)

it's close to Canada so you may end up meeting CR guy


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 27, 2015)

dolina said:


> it's close to Canada so you may end up meeting CR guy



CR Guy is far far away from Seattle in Ontario. There will likely be some attendees from Western Canada, Vancouver and surrounding areas. Its getting tough for Canadians to pay the high exchange rates to travel in the US, so there won't be many.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 28, 2015)

*Re: PIX Show in Seattle - Oct 6-7 Ditch the DSLR*

I'm not going to ditch my 5D MK III, in fact, I have decided to pass on the event, there are too many things happening right now.

A Message from Digital Photography Review - DPReview.com :

Visitors to PIX 2015 can #DitchTheDSLR to Receive a New NX500 SMART Camera (on Wednesday Oct 7th)

Samsung Electronics America, Inc. is bringing the highly successful #DitchTheDSLR movement to Seattle at the inaugural PIX Photo Expo and Conference hosted by DPReview and Amazon on Wednesday, October 7 starting 11 a.m. and lasting until supplies run out. Samsung will offer PIX show attendees the chance to receive the award-winning Samsung NX500 camera (valued at $799) by simply trading in their DSLRs*. This program has previously seen nearly 1,000 DSLRs traded in at events in New York and Los Angeles. 

The NX500 is the latest addition to Samsung’s NX line of mirrorless cameras and is packed with advanced technology and features. Built around the same technology architecture featured in the flagship NX1, including a high resolution 28MP BSI APS-C sensor, 4K and UHD video recording, and Samsung Auto Shot, the NX500 places powerful performance in a portable and convenient size. This award-winning camera comes with updated connectivity options via Bluetooth and Wi-Fi, which provide users with an advanced wireless experience and the ability to effortlessly shoot and share their captured moments with family and friends. 

Show attendees can visit the Samsung booth and trade in a fully operational Digital Single Lens Reflex (DSLR) camera including battery, power supply and lens and walk away with the cutting-edge NX500, while supplies last. While in the booth, attendees can see and experience the entire Samsung NX system, including the pro-focused NX1 and S-Lens collection, the ever-portable NX Mini and GALAXY Camera 2, as well as a variety of accessories.


----------



## Deleted member 375103 (Sep 30, 2015)

*Re: PIX Show in Seattle - Oct 6-7 Ditch the DSLR*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Show attendees can visit the Samsung booth and *trade in a fully operational Digital Single Lens Reflex (DSLR)* camera including battery, power supply and lens and *walk away with the cutting-edge NX500*, while supplies last.



Hmm, now that $80 used Canon 10D I saw on Ebay doesn't sound like such a bad deal anymore!


----------

